# RC71 Remote Control now support Samsung/Sony RVU Clients



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Happened to find out that you can use a RC71 model remote control with Samsung and Sony TV's that support being an RVU client.

To program a RC71 for a Samsung TV RVU client press MUTE+SELECT then enter 54000.

To program a RC71 for a Sony TV RVU client press MUTE+SELECT then enter 54001.

If you've been looking for a chart that shows what functions on the native TV support which DIRECTV function:

Samsung: http://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/4065

Sony: http://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/4066

I tried the RC71 with my Samsung UN40ES6100 and it works just like the RC71 does with the DIRECTV client. Finally it's nice to have a remote that functions with this TV for DIRECTV since frankly trying to use the Samsung's TV remote for RVU functions was a real PITA.

Also came across this page, http://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3992
which lists all the current RVU TV's that DIRECTV has authorized to work with the GENIE's.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Hey RAD, cool stuff. Thanks!


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

But when can I buy one from Directv for my HR34?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Curtis0620 said:


> But when can I buy one from Directv for my HR34?


The RC71? In case you didn't catch it, the RC71 only works in RF mode with the HR44 and C41. I checked today and the DIRECTV web site shows a Genie remote, the RC71, is available to order, I've ordered one to go with my Samsung TV.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I think the RC71 will work in IR mode for the HR34.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

The remotes are available at DIRECTV.com now, and I am told that your favorite third-party DIRECTV online dealer will have them quite soon for an even lower price.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

The RC71 that I ordered showed up today, it was ordered Wednesday.

One thing I did find that didn't work was holding the ENTER button on the remote would bring up the input selection screen on the TV for the RC71's that I have paried with the HR44 and C41 client, but that doesn't work with the 54000 code and my UN40ES6100.


----------



## Stevies3 (Jul 22, 2004)

Has anyone figured how to program the enter/input button on the RC71 so you can change inputs? I can't change
inputs with this remote on my Samsung ES6500


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

I want to know how to turn off the TV with the RC71 while leaving the HR44 on


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Have to use the TV remote to cycle the power separate for the RC71.


----------



## slapshot54 (Sep 3, 2011)

Stevies3 said:


> Has anyone figured how to program the enter/input button on the RC71 so you can change inputs? I can't change
> inputs with this remote on my Samsung ES6500


I'm having the same issue. Has anyone figured this out yet?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm having the same issue. Has anyone figured this out yet?


Not sure if the INPUT button comes programmed by default, but if does, you need to press and hold the "enter" key to change inputs


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

peds48 said:


> Not sure if the INPUT button comes programmed by default, but if does, you need to press and hold the "enter" key to change inputs


It doesn't work when you program it for code 54000 to control the Samsung RVU client software.


----------



## slapshot54 (Sep 3, 2011)

All holding down the enter button does is bring up the mini guide


----------

